# Coder in need of a coding job



## belominas (Mar 13, 2012)

I writing in hopes that you or someone you know can help me to find a coder job. I have been AAPC certified since 2008 but I haven't been able to work as a one, yet. My dream is to work as a coder and at the moment I am working as an AR Credit Resolution at Conifer Healthcare. It is a nice company to work but they do not offer coding positions. I have excellent references and credentials. So, if you know somebody or any place that I can apply , just tell me. I will be grateful for the rest of my life. Thanks 

Broward or Palm Beach Area.


----------



## jojo2922 (Jun 1, 2012)

In case you haven't found anything yet, you could always check out Maxim Healthcare.


----------

